# United Nuwaubian Nation of Moors



## Artfuldodger (Jun 30, 2012)

Although not from Georgia, Malachi York made his way to Putnam County and recruited or converted people to his way of believing.
Now I'm not saying Christians & Judaism  don't have some beliefs that others would find bazaar like circumcision, but check these beliefs out.

Here is a list of some of the more unusual Nuwaubian beliefs:

1. It is important to bury the afterbirth so that Satan does not use it to make a duplicate of the recently-born child
2. Furthermore, some aborted fetuses survive their abortion to live in the sewers, where they are being gathered and organized to take over the world
3. People were once perfectly symmetrical and ambidextrous, but then a meteorite struck Earth and tilted its axis causing handedness and shifting the heart off-center in the chest
4. Each of us has seven clones living in different parts of the world
5. Women existed for many generations before they invented men through genetic manipulation
6. Homo sapiens is the result of cloning experiments that were done on Mars using Homo erectus
7. Nikola Tesla came from the planet Venus
8. The Illuminati have nurtured a child, Satan’s son, who was born on 6 June 1966 at the Dakota House on 72nd Street in New York to Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis of the Rothschild/Kennedy families. The Pope was present at the birth and performed necromantic ceremonies. The child was raised by former U.S. president Richard Nixon and now lives in Belgium, where it is hooked up bodily to a computer called “The Beast 3M” or “3666.”


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 30, 2012)

More good stuff:
Nubians are said to be only accidentally a “brown” race – they have rusted in Earth’s atmosphere from their original green color because the magnesium in their melanin has been replaced by iron. The original, supreme, “Ether 9 beings” in Nuwaubian mythology were also green because of chlorophyll in their skin.

The pale man originated from the Caucasus mountains, where there was very little plant life and not much means for salt. This condition forced him to rob the Nubian female of her chastity in order to keep his seed alive, it’s called integration. The Caucasian woman who was left in the mountains, resorted to lying with and having sex with beasts: such as the jackal, which is an ancestor of today’s dog. The phrase “dog is man’s best friend” came from this situation. The dog would lick the festered sores of the leper and clean them for him. His seed was kept alive because the Caucasian woman and the jackal mated. This is where you get people who possess an animalistic nature.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 1, 2012)

Being we cannot prove any of these are false, they must be true.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 1, 2012)

bullethead said:


> Being we cannot prove any of these are false, they must be true.



Getting kinda boring down the hill,hey?


----------



## bullethead (Jul 1, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Getting kinda boring down the hill,hey?



Nooooo, GREAT conversation there! As I am always interested in the beliefs of others I check the other forums out too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2012)

They have proclaimed themselves to be of the Creek Nation of Native Americans (obviously in an attempt to avoid further prosecution for human rights violations by the Government)

In the real world we call such folks moonbat nutjobs.

That's about all there is to this cult of certifiable idiots.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They have proclaimed themselves to be of the Creek Nation of Native Americans (obviously in an attempt to avoid further prosecution for human rights violations by the Government)
> 
> In the real world we call such folks moonbat nutjobs.
> 
> That's about all there is to this cult of certifiable idiots.



Are they moonbat nutjobs and certifiable idiots because they claim to be of the Creek Nation or because of their beliefs?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 1, 2012)

They also claim to be free masons.
http://www.thenuwaubiangrandlodge.org/


----------



## DeepweR (Jul 2, 2012)

The moonbat nutjobs are gonna tell ya whatever to get your money and wives. Did y'all ever see their place off hwy 142? They had armed guards to protect their plywood pyramids. Bunch of fruitloops!!!!


----------



## bullethead (Jul 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They have proclaimed themselves to be of the Creek Nation of Native Americans (obviously in an attempt to avoid further prosecution for human rights violations by the Government)
> 
> In the real world we call such folks moonbat nutjobs.
> 
> That's about all there is to this cult of certifiable idiots.



What's a cult? -- A small, unpopular religion.
What's a religion? -- A large, popular cult.


----------



## Tim L (Jul 2, 2012)

Has there ever been any real evidence they they were anything but conmen and that any of the leadership had been life long believers?  Seems i read somewhere where most had been involved in all kinds of rackets in early adult life...And their place over around Sparta is ugly and tacky as all crap.


----------



## chase870 (Jul 2, 2012)

Well then there was that whole transporting underage girls across state lines for sex problem they had.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jul 3, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> They also claim to be free masons.
> http://www.thenuwaubiangrandlodge.org/



I love it...that is classic.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 3, 2012)

Sex, taking new converts wives, and taking young wives seems to be a big part of CULT leaders beliefs and should be a red flag as to something is wrong.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 5, 2012)

Sounds like more fun than being a hardshell baptist.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2012)

I know a couple people that can thank the newwabians for killing a few exotics on Oconee national forest................ Thats about all the good I could I can see though.


----------



## work2play (Jul 8, 2012)

York was convicted of the largest sex crimes counts in the worlds history, right down the road in Glyn Co and I never heard a peep of it on any news coverage.


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 9, 2012)

work2play said:


> York was convicted of the largest sex crimes counts in the worlds history, right down the road in Glyn Co and I never heard a peep of it on any news coverage.



Yeah, I thought they locked him up years ago for child molestation charges (in Putnam Co. plus other places).


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 9, 2012)

bullethead said:


> Are they moonbat nutjobs and certifiable idiots because they claim to be of the Creek Nation or because of their beliefs?


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jul 13, 2012)

deep'we R said:


> The moonbat nutjobs are gonna tell ya whatever to get your money and wives. Did y'all ever see their place off hwy 142? They had armed guards to protect their plywood pyramids. Bunch of fruitloops!!!!



I couldn't look at it. Scared me to death. My kids always wanted to know "what is that"? Can't tell y'all my answer on here


----------



## chase870 (Jul 15, 2012)

It would not be PC to point out that a Black Church Leader is a child molester. They should have straped him into Old Sparky and threw the switch, but that would be raceist





work2play said:


> York was convicted of the largest sex crimes counts in the worlds history, right down the road in Glyn Co and I never heard a peep of it on any news coverage.


----------



## chase870 (Jul 15, 2012)

They had a web site about him not being guilty, and if you really dug into it it showed their true agenda and hate for white people


----------



## BreamReaper (Jul 30, 2012)

my mother would tell me dnt talk to them when we came out the Piggly Wiggly and they wanted to give her a paper. I was a young teen, id say dnt be lookin at my momma you devil . they said in school that one braid in side their head was an antennae


----------



## Pale Rider (Aug 3, 2012)

They claimed to be Creek because one of their schemes was to attempt to build a casino.


----------



## jimineez (Feb 1, 2013)

I remember driving by there as a kid....is it still there, and does it look like it used to?


----------

